
Forget Apple and Google – Contact Tracing Apps Just Dealt Serious New Blow - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/05/12/forget-apple-and-google-contact-tracing-apps-just-dealt-serious-new-blow/#7c24133f2172
======
walterbell
From the article:

 _> ... with the take-up of its TraceTogether app hovering at too low a level
to make enough of a difference ... From today, May 12, Singapore’s SafeEntry
goes fully operational. Anyone visiting a wide range of locations will need to
check-in with either a national form of ID or by scanning a QR code on their
smartphones. Those locations include workplaces, schools, stores, hotels and
healthcare facilities. Businesses failing to check-in visitors or customers
risk penalties. There are even moves to include check-in processes inside
taxis and on other transit systems. “Deployment will be made mandatory for
places where individuals are likely to be in close proximity for prolonged
periods or in enclosed spaces” .._

------
valuearb
I feel like Zac Dorfman doesn’t really understand what he is talking about.

